# drilling number plates ?



## ST3V3O (Mar 5, 2009)

hi

going to be fitting my new plates tomorrow but wanted to ask a question first .

im i right in thinking putting a little black tape over the bits to be drilled and fixing the old and new plate together and then drilling a pilot hole followed by the right size hole and i should be ok ?

thanks.


----------



## mark328 (Aug 1, 2010)

ST3V3O said:


> hi
> 
> going to be fitting my new plates tomorrow but wanted to ask a question first .
> 
> ...


I just wrapped tape around the new and old plate ( old plate on top ) and then with just the weight of the drill, let it just go through the new plate below it, just make sure its all square before letting rip!!!


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

Make a X in the two spots with some masking tape, overlay the old numberplate and mark a circle on the masking tape with a pen/biro.

Then just lay the numberplate flat onto a scrap piece of wood and drill through it into the wood (laying it against a piece of wood stops it flexing and cracking, and using masking tape stops the drill wandering and allows you to see the pen makrs).

I dont usually drill a pilot hole, I just go for it and have never cracked a plate, but better safe than sorry. Oh, and HSS (high speed steel) drill bit, not masonry or wood :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Mick said:


> Make a X in the two spots with some masking tape, overlay the old numberplate and mark a circle on the masking tape with a pen/biro.
> 
> Then just lat the numberplate onto a scrap piece of wood and drill it (laying it against a piece of wood stops it flexing and cracking, and using masking tape stops the drill wandering.
> 
> I dont usually drill a pilot hole, I just go for it and have never cracked a plate, but better safe than sorry. Oh, and HSS (high speed steel) drill bit, not masonry or wood :thumb:


Thats what i do and never had one crack yet, well that may have tempted fate as have a pair to fit, good speed to cut clean


----------



## Raife (Jul 14, 2009)

Stick them on they look better.


----------



## ST3V3O (Mar 5, 2009)

Mick said:


> Make a X in the two spots with some masking tape, overlay the old numberplate and mark a circle on the masking tape with a pen/biro.
> 
> Then just lay the numberplate flat onto a scrap piece of wood and drill through it into the wood (laying it against a piece of wood stops it flexing and cracking, and using masking tape stops the drill wandering and allows you to see the pen makrs).
> 
> I dont usually drill a pilot hole, I just go for it and have never cracked a plate, but better safe than sorry. Oh, and HSS (high speed steel) drill bit, not masonry or wood :thumb:


not 2 sure on marking up would rather just leave the old plate and new one together and just drill make sure the hole is 100% where i want it .

is this ok ?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

+1 about masking tape, gives the drill bit something to bite into


----------



## Derbyshire-stig (Dec 22, 2010)

make sure there is some wood or something for it to press against, that should help stop it splinter as it pops thru.


----------



## ST3V3O (Mar 5, 2009)

-Kev- said:


> +1 about masking tape, gives the drill bit something to bite into


masking tape not black cable tape or can i use either ?

just going to line both plates up with tape in the areas to be drilled and fix them together and then drill them with the right size drill bit and hope for the best 

is it best to drill slow or fast into plastic ?


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

ST3V3O said:


> masking tape not black cable tape or can i use either ?
> 
> just going to line both plates up with tape in the areas to be drilled and fix them together and then drill them with the right size drill bit and hope for the best
> 
> is it best to drill slow or fast into plastic ?


I dont see why you couldnt do it that way, but just as easy to mark up the tape and drill it that way, as you mark the tape with the plates lined up, the holes will still be in the correct position anyway.

Ive never tried it with black electrical tape though, but poundland masking tape works fine 

Oh, and slow, not too much pressure or you risk cracking the plastic, or worse, making the backing come off the plastic, thats how you end up with water getting in between the plastic and backing which looks awful really fast, let the drill do the work. :thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

slow and steady for sure


----------



## ST3V3O (Mar 5, 2009)

-Kev- said:


> slow and steady for sure


so just slow good and if black tape is not ok will get masking tape tomorrow before hand 

and will do it with plates together i would feel better this way for sure lol.

wanna make sure there stright aswell not offset lol.


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

sticking them on looks so much better


----------



## ST3V3O (Mar 5, 2009)

cleancar said:


> sticking them on looks so much better


yea i know but its safer to drill and fit them


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

Dont forget to drill them from the back or the backing might come away, and be carefull the plate doesn't spin at the or you'll scratch the face. TBH,double sided sticky pads make a neater job.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ritchi (Jan 11, 2011)

Drill from the back of the plate to the front. That way the drill won't push off the sticky backing causing an air gap for water to get in.


----------



## ST3V3O (Mar 5, 2009)

herbiedacious said:


> Dont forget to drill them from the back or the backing might come away, and be carefull the plate doesn't spin at the or you'll scratch the face. TBH,double sided sticky pads make a neater job.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


yea i will be doing this good point .

is it ok to drill through letters on a number plate and still be legal if its just a silver screw on the letter ?


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

Not really, its not difficult to get plates off with a screwdriver. Stuck on ones are a PITA.

Mine are held by surrounds, best of both worlds.


----------



## ST3V3O (Mar 5, 2009)

dew1911 said:


> Not really, its not difficult to get plates off with a screwdriver. Stuck on ones are a PITA.
> 
> Mine are held by surrounds, best of both worlds.


mines are held on wth screws from new so will jst leave it this way .


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

Old thread, but be aware if just stuck on in France now they have to be screwed on.... A know a few Brits who have been stopped for others and they have fined them for this


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

packard said:


> Old thread, but be aware if just stuck on in France now they have to be screwed on.... A know a few Brits who have been stopped for others and they have fined them for this


What no freaking way. They can't inforce that sort of rule on non native registered cars.

I just googled it and there is not one mention of it on offences. Think someone is pulling your plonker mate.

I have done thousands of miles driving in France on two and 4 wheels and all the vehicles have had stuck on plates.


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

A quick Google reveals that French cars must have their plates pop-riveted on but nothing about foreign registered cars.


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

I always go for stickers but for not use he old plate providing it lines up ok/ straight.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

neilb62 said:


> A quick Google reveals that French cars must have their plates pop-riveted on but nothing about foreign registered cars.


Exactly its for French cars not foreign ones...glad you couldn't find anything either!!


----------

